# Our newest temporary addition....ANOTHER BABY ANIMAL !!!



## Traceyann (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey all, I would like to introduce "George" he is a Noisy Miner chick which my son found in the gutter about 3 weeks ago.....hey was only a day or so old ....we are raising him and hope fully ( fingers crossed ) he will fly away soon to join the local NM population here.

Noisy Miners are native to Australia, but the local wildlife services didnt wat to know about this lil chick, so hopefully we can get him to fly home soon.....Its about 2 weeks old in this pic

I am sure Andrew is an animal magnet.....we were sitting in our loungeroom and he saw a Butcher bird having a go at something in the tree.....well have a look what he found ...its a baby Sugar Glider, quite rare these lil ones ....so I was told.....this lil one has been handed over to a wild life carer as I just dont have the hours in the day to care for another baby animal .....so so cute tho


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 11, 2011)

mmmm dunno what happend to my pic ...will try again


http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/9082/photo1rdp.jpg


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh my goodness what a PERFECT name. I'm so glad he ended up with you and your family, good on you for being so kindhearted, he's a sweetie.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 11, 2011)

That's wonderful that your son rescued George. He must be a very kind hearted boy. He may never fly away home. He might consider your place his "home" from now on.  :wink:


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks Girls, and yes Andrew is very good with animals, I am trying to steer him towards a career as a vet ( I just think he has that knack ) .

I certainly DO hope that George flys to a home in the trees as he is sooooo NOISY lol....but so so sweet, especially when he sits on your shoulder and pecks your earing lol....


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 12, 2011)

Sounds to me like George has decided where he's going to live lol


----------



## Relle (Oct 12, 2011)

Cute, he looks to be the native one and not the indian introduced one. I noticed some soap in the background. Definately encourage your son to be a vet, he'll save you a lot of fees for those pigs of yours   and keep you in soap in your old age.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow, he is cute.  I have never even seen a picture of one.


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes George is a native Noisy Miner ( to Australia) not the introduced one....and a hungry one at that.

Relle, the basket is in my lounge room and my girlfriends just take some when they need it..


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 12, 2011)

He's cute! Tell your son thank you.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2011)

ohhhh I love him! So pretty!


----------



## Relle (Oct 13, 2011)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> Yes George is a native Noisy Miner ( to Australia) not the introduced one....and a hungry one at that.
> 
> Relle, the basket is in my lounge room and my girlfriends just take some when they need it..


 Mmmm, must come and visit then, hehe


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 20, 2011)

Any time Relle.....

Oh and check out the new pic .....its on the first post so so cute ....


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 20, 2011)

Two beautiful animals ... you and your family sound like a great gift to the animal world!


----------



## Lindy (Oct 20, 2011)

They are so sweet!!!  If the Miner is sitting on your should playing with your earring I'm thinking you have a new forever pet....   

It does truly sound like your son has a calling - I hope he follows it - he would be such an asset as a vet.


----------



## Fullamoon (Oct 20, 2011)

He's beautiful, and so lucky you are caring for him!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 20, 2011)

The title of this post was guaranteed to make me look.   

Then I saw the photo and thought "hey, that's not a bird". 

They're only rare here in their native land Traceyann. Much to my dismay, they are kept as pets OS. 

Very cute baby. 

 :wink:

PS: just read that they are native to Indonesia as well.


----------



## Relle (Oct 21, 2011)

Cute, I think we also have a neon light on our house for animals to come to  our house to get looked after or rehomed.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2011)

sugar glider?
very cute! i see these on craigslist sometimes here but i know they require a ton of care. theyre adorable.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 21, 2011)

tasha said:
			
		

> sugar glider?
> very cute! i see these on craigslist sometimes here but i know they require a ton of care. theyre adorable.



That makes me sad - our native animals (that we are not allowed to have as pets) on Craigslist.


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes I agree with u Bubbles.....I am hoping this lil one is opk as I havent heard from the wild life carer.....

On a happier note, George went for a long fly today...over the neighbours house , when Andrew went to check on him , he was sitting on their driveway , so he was brought home again, the other Miners are chasing him , but I have been told this is all part of the normal pecking order and must be done for him ( or her ) to be accepted into the flock...

will see how he goes tomorrow


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2011)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't know what the regulations are here, i don't know if they are legal to buy and sell. maybe that's why they are on craigslist? i haven't seen one in a pet shop. i know ferrets are illegal to have as pets in some states and they're still passed around via the internet, too. :\


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 22, 2011)

Tasha, its strange how one animal can be kept in one country but not in another.....Ferrets are pets here in Australia and are sadly sold in pet shops ( I dont condone animals being sold in pet shops )


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2011)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> Tasha, its strange how one animal can be kept in one country but not in another.....Ferrets are pets here in Australia and are sadly sold in pet shops ( I dont condone animals being sold in pet shops )



they are pets here too, just not in every state. there are at least 2 states that have banned them (maybe more/less by now, this was a couple of years ago that i was doing a little research on it).

i don't love pet shops either but some breeders are just as bad. =\


----------

